# Relaxed Heads- can we wash/co wash everyday???



## sharifeh (May 13, 2009)

Hi,

I'm sorry, I guess I can't get over the old wives tales about black hair
i got over the fact that we are actually supposed to wash more often than once every 2 weeks and i can accept that natural heads can wash everyday but i was reading about relaxed people co-washing everyday
can we really wet our hair everyday and not lose it all?
bcuz im almost 9 weeks post and my hair grows so fast (dont worry nothing is retained)
my ng is a jungle and i have this huge knot in the back of my head  and i dont want to deal with it unless its wet and being able to cowash everyday would help just a bit...
how many of you do this?


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (May 13, 2009)

Try it.


It doesn't work for me, however.


----------



## Magnolia85 (May 13, 2009)

I end up with a tangled mess and please don't use V05 to cowash


----------



## taz007 (May 13, 2009)

I'll try it for the next 30 days.  Wanna partner up?


----------



## Luscious Locks (May 13, 2009)

I _wash_ and condition about 3-5 times a week and I'm relaxed with hair passed my shoulders. My hair is so much more moisturized, and my breakage has significantly reduced. I don't like cowashing. I've tried it a total of four times and have been disgusted every time. I makes my hair feel waxy, not clean _or_ moisturized.

When I detangly my hair I use my finger and comb only a little bit when I'm out of the show. I'm 10 weeks post and my new growth is strong. I also don't comb my new growth with a comb at all. I just finger comb it and it's happy, not nappy, not dry.

Try it though, it may or may not be for you, and you'll never know until you try.

Good luck


----------



## Luscious Locks (May 13, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I'll try it for the next 30 days. Wanna partner up?


 
I don't like cowashing, but your proposition intrigues me. I'll do a wash and condition alternating with a conditioner wash with you. Does that sound good to you?


----------



## taz007 (May 13, 2009)

Luscious Locks said:


> I don't like cowashing, but your proposition intrigues me. I'll do a wash and condition alternating with a conditioner wash with you. Does that sound good to you?


That sounds good!  So co-wash every other day and on alternate days, do a regular wash.

I will start tomorrow morning!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 13, 2009)

I usually cowash 3-4 x's a week (i'm addicted and my hair loves it), however, my stylist cowashes every morning.....she's relaxed....HTH


----------



## Jalen's Mom (May 13, 2009)

I don't like co-washing, but I tried again yesterday.  It wasn't too bad except for the fact that I'm 8 weeks post trying to stretch for at least 12 weeks.  My hair doesn't like the cheap conditioners (that would be my luck).  I used the Super Soft Honey Conditioning Rinse from shescentit.com, and I like how it made my hair feel.  Unfortunately, that costs like $8 for the small bottle.  I should probably try different conditioners.  On another note, I try to wash & condition my hair twice a week.  My goal is to try co-washing every other day.  I'm not sure when to fit the DCing in.


----------



## Jalen's Mom (May 13, 2009)

What are you ladies doing with your hair after you co-wash? Bun?


----------



## Kitkat (May 13, 2009)

I co-wash 3x/week because I do spinning classes 3x/week and my head is completely soaked afterwards.  I have thick, slightly-past-shoulder 4a/b hair, and it works for me.  The only downside is that when I twist my hair instead of roller-setting, it's not fully dry by morning.  Otherwise, no compaints.


----------



## taz007 (May 13, 2009)

I am thinking that I will bun 75% of the time and braid out the other 25%.


----------



## LaidBak (May 13, 2009)

I have resisted doing this because it seems like it would take up too much time.  I don't use heat to dry my hair (maybe once a month) so I'd have to walk around with a wet head for hours eacxh day.  I don't have time for all that.  And Im also scared of all that manipulation.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 13, 2009)

It  would work if you have hair long enough to bun. I don't yet.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (May 13, 2009)

Hi ladies! I think I am gonna give it a try myself AGAIN! Before I cut my hair this month. I had tried HE Long Term Relationship and Suave Humectant but that did not turn out too well for my hair. It was soft, but tangled up a lot.


----------



## tiffers (May 13, 2009)

I currently wash and dc 2-3 times a week

I used to co wash daily and absolutely loved it! You have to play around and find conditioners that work for you. I love Organix conditioners, Tresemme Smooth & Silky and Suave Humectant


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> It would work if you have hair long enough to bun. I don't yet.


 
I think you should try a version of this without the bun, could help you get to a bun faster.


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

What do you all think of this? 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=359189&page=6&highlight=damp+hair


----------



## Odd One (May 13, 2009)

i cowash every morning and i'm relaxed(except when i flat iron i wait 2 or 3 days)... when im done i pin it up/bun or something then put on a head band for a few minutes to make it flat


----------



## Toy (May 13, 2009)

You can condition wash everyday,I condition wash/deep condition 2 times a week.


----------



## Denise11 (May 13, 2009)

I don't like cowashing. It leaves my hair feeling coated.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (May 13, 2009)

I love to cowash, but I will use some poo in the shower and put on a rinse out conditioner every couple days I do it.  Having my hair wet everyday feels really good when its hot out.

I either wet bun, do the twist n curl overnight, or a curly wash n go.  I'm currently 12 weeks post, so its helping keep the two textures in good shape.


----------



## LaidBak (May 13, 2009)

> What do you all think of this?
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ight=damp+hair




I suppose I could do damp hair in the summer on my days off.   But that would involve a ponytail or some such styling device.  Scared to do that!


----------



## Jalen's Mom (May 13, 2009)

Cleve_gryl said:


> I love to cowash, but I will use some poo in the shower and put on a rinse out conditioner every couple days I do it. Having my hair wet everyday feels really good when its hot out.
> 
> I either wet bun, do the twist n curl overnight, or a curly wash n go. I'm currently 12 weeks post, so its helping keep the two textures in good shape.


 
How do you do your wash n go? Does it come out curly? What do you put in your hair? When you do a wet bun, do you comb your hair? I worry about the amount of manipulation with wet hair.


----------



## soulie (May 13, 2009)

I use Wen nearly every day, so I guess I cowash - if you consider Wen cowashing.  The only days I don't are when I do an OCT treatment, and on those days I also do my DCs.  My hair is thriving.  I'm APL and relaxed and 12 weeks post today.  My hair is actually so manageable that I'm wondering just how long I can stretch this time....


----------



## joytimes10 (May 13, 2009)

I love cowashing during the warmer months.  it's a great way to stay cool and keep hair moisturized. I will be cowashing every other day and every day in 90+ temps.  I'm relaxed and I'm a long term stretcher.  So cowashing is not an option, it's a necessity.  I am still trying to find my favorite cowash condish, right now Millcreek Jojoba and Giovanni Smooth as Silk are getting the job done.


----------



## TRYING2GROW (May 14, 2009)

MY HAIR LOVES IT!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2009)

My hair was okay with it, Imma retry to see what its like again.


----------



## sharifeh (May 14, 2009)

taz007 said:


> That sounds good!  So co-wash every other day and on alternate days, do a regular wash.
> 
> I will start tomorrow morning!




i think ill try too!


----------



## sharifeh (May 14, 2009)

thanks everyone i think ill try it


----------



## keysha1983 (May 14, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I'll try it for the next 30 days. Wanna partner up?


 I am going to give it a try the first of June. School is out, and I am going to enjoy my 2 1/2 months off from work by co-washing and deep conditioning.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 14, 2009)

Sure can. I do it when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Purfectalibi (May 14, 2009)

After im 4 weeks post i co-wash everyday. It softens my ng tremendously ...... Since shampoo is so stripping, i only reg wash once a week.


----------



## caribgirl (May 14, 2009)

I am 10 weeks post and stretching to about 16 weeks post. I've been using a combo of cons like nexxus hum and Hair One (knock off Wen). I make sure to throw in some porosity control 1x during the week. Combing under the water helps to decrease the tangles. My hair stays moisturized throughout the day.

Try it for yourself but pls let go of the myth that Black hair can't be washed frequently. Moisturized hair is happy hair, sis! My hair can vouch for this.


----------



## Supergirl (May 14, 2009)

You can, but it's unnecessary IMO.


----------



## Luscious Locks (May 14, 2009)

taz007 said:


> That sounds good! So co-wash every other day and on alternate days, do a regular wash.
> 
> I will start tomorrow morning!


 

Awesome, I cowashed last night. So I'll keep it up! Yay, a mini challenge buddy!


----------



## Angelicus (May 14, 2009)

I do it in the summer during the first 6-7 weeks after having a relaxer. I just like having my hair wet. It's a personal choice. I always put it in a low loose bun afterwards. 

The only reason why I'm not doing it now is because my hair is not relaxed straight anymore, plus I have expensive color in my hair that I don't want to wash out.

May favorite conditioners are dominican rinses and Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## Luscious Locks (May 14, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> I don't like cowashing. It leaves my hair feeling coated.


 
Denise! I always find you. Yeah, I get that feeling too, but I'm going to give it another shot in this challenge. I think I just haven't found the right conditioner. I'll let you know if it every begins to feel good to me. LoL


----------



## jturner7156 (May 14, 2009)

Has co-washing made anyone's hair thicker?


----------



## Cleve_gryl (May 14, 2009)

Jalen's Mom said:


> How do you do your wash n go? Does it come out curly? What do you put in your hair? When you do a wet bun, do you comb your hair? I worry about the amount of manipulation with wet hair.


My hair is relaxed, but it still curls up pretty nicely.  After I wash or WNG, I apply a leave in and depending on how I feel more conditioner or some whipped shea butter.  Plop it with a towel and let it dry overnight in a bonnet.  I don't use these products anymore, but this is how my WNG usually turns out:

http://public.fotki.com/clevegryl/2007-haircare/may-07---july-07/wash-n-go-experiment/

I do lightly rake my wet hair after washing to put it in a bun.  I have to do this in order to get the roots semi flat (also do scarf method).  I haven't had any problems with manipulation.  Just be gentle when detangling.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 14, 2009)

I am relaxed, 21 weeks post relaxer and transitioning.

I cowash 3 times a week, I upped it to 3 times from 2 just over a month ago - my hair loves cowashing. I'm about to increase it to 4... I work out 5 days a week so the more cowashing, the better for me 

My fave cowash cons are (1st is my love) - Herbal Essences Totally Twisted, HE Hello Hydration, Suave Humectant and Aphogee 2 min reconstructor.

I DC on 2 of these cowash days... I think it's worth trying again, I tried it over a year ago and HATED the way my hair felt but after seeing the cowashing challenge earlier this year, I decided to give it a go again - I am soooo glad I did.


----------



## HauteHairGurl (May 14, 2009)

Is everyone air drying after the co-wash? I've tried it 4 times now and my hair is always wet in the middle and then my hair is Sahara dry once it finishes drying during the day.  I'm wearing a wig but I would like to have my hair out once in a while and can't go to work looking a HAM! I'm using HE HH.  How do you know if it's a good cowash conditioner? Is the true test AFTER your hair dries?  I just bought some Porosity Control poo + con so maybe that will help.  I wash with poo weekly also.  I was just trying to add one weekly cowash to start out.


----------



## bgsix (May 14, 2009)

Cleve_gryl said:


> I love to cowash, but I will use some poo in the shower and put on a rinse out conditioner every couple days I do it.  Having my hair wet everyday feels really good when its hot out.
> 
> I either wet bun, do the *twist n curl overnight,* or a curly wash n go.  I'm currently 12 weeks post, so its helping keep the two textures in good shape.




You have successfully done this method on relaxed hair? Are you texlaxed? I am asking because I have seen CurlyNikki's blog and Pokahontas' do it, but they both are naturals.


----------



## Solitude (May 14, 2009)

I think you _can_, but I don't see why you would. My hair is happy being shampoo'd and DC'd once per week - twice if I'm bored. That's about it.

If I do wash twice a week, I usually co-wash. It's okay, but I don't like airdrying my hair. It always seems to cause tangled new growth and limp ends.


----------



## january noir (May 14, 2009)

mixedchica401 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sorry, I guess I can't get over the old wives tales about black hair
> i got over the fact that we are actually supposed to wash more often than once every 2 weeks and i can accept that natural heads can wash everyday but i was reading about relaxed people co-washing everyday
> ...


 
I do.  

I co-wash with WEN or Ovation every day (preferably in the AM before work) when I am about 4-6 weeks post relaxer.  I stretch to 12-13 weeks so far.

I even co-wash the morning of the day I get my touch-up - I just don't manipulate my scalp to alleviate burning my scalp during the procedure.

I generally wear my hair in a protective style daily, so this technique works wonders for me.


----------



## Luscious Locks (May 14, 2009)

HauteHairGurl said:


> Is everyone air drying after the co-wash? I've tried it 4 times now and my hair is always wet in the middle and then my hair is Sahara dry once it finishes drying during the day. I'm wearing a wig but I would like to have my hair out once in a while and can't go to work looking a HAM! *I'm using HE HH*. *How do you know if it's a good cowash conditioner*? Is the true test AFTER your hair dries? I just bought some Porosity Control poo + con so maybe that will help. I wash with poo weekly also. I was just trying to add one weekly cowash to start out.


 
HE HH contains cones. If you are going to be using it that frequently then it's good that you shampoo once a week, but make sure that the shampoo you use contains at least one sulfate to clarify silicone build up. Over time silicone (cones) can and do build up on the hair and prevent moisture from reaching the core. So while the feeling of slip is nice the actuality is that yoruhair will become dull overtime if you overuse this product.

A good cowash conditioner is low in protein and low in cones. It should just contain standard fatty acids/fatty alcohols and vitamins. Vitamin E and A soften the hair and vitamin c strengthens the hair and closes the cuticle. VO5 is cheap and good as a cowash conditioner. It's the only conditioner my hair will tolerate as a cowash conditioner.

I actually don't like cowashing very much.


----------



## soulie (May 14, 2009)

january noir said:


> I do.
> 
> I co-wash with WEN or Ovation every day (preferably in the AM before work) when I am about 4-6 weeks post relaxer. I stretch to 12-13 weeks so far.
> 
> ...


 
Figured you'd be in here; I didn't know whether to consider WENning cowashing or not.


----------



## january noir (May 14, 2009)

soulie said:


> Figured you'd be in here; I didn't know whether to consider WENning cowashing or not.



  You betta know it Chica!


----------



## Cleve_gryl (May 14, 2009)

bgsix said:


> You have successfully done this method on relaxed hair? Are you texlaxed? I am asking because I have seen CurlyNikki's blog and Pokahontas' do it, but they both are naturals.


Yes!!  It works very well.  It's just like doing a normal twist out, except the rollers on your ends leave a nice curl to it.  Twist outs and braid outs leave nice definition to relaxed hair.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 14, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> I think you should try a version of this without the bun, could help you get to a bun faster.



What do you suggest I do? I am willing to try anything!


----------



## candiecoco (May 14, 2009)

Im relaxed but I don't start cowashing until I'm 4weeks post.  But I still only wash once a week and cowash once a week b/c mostly I'm bunning when I'm stretching.  For cowashing I use motions after shampoo condition b/c the suave and VO5 still tend to leave my hair dry.


----------



## january noir (May 14, 2009)

candiecoco said:


> Im relaxed but I don't start cowashing until I'm 4weeks post.  But I still only wash once a week and cowash once a week b/c mostly I'm bunning when I'm stretching.  For cowashing I use motions after shampoo condition b/c the suave and VO5 *still tend to leave my hair dry.*




WEN FIG makes my hair moist and full!  Love it!


----------



## Platinum (May 14, 2009)

I cowash 3-4 times a week but I'm thinking about stepping up to daily cowashing in the summer. I cowashed daily while I wore micros (I clarified with baking soda and water once a week though). I really like it. I usually cowash with Tresemme Moistuirzing condish or Suave Humectant , seal with EVOO, then tie with a scarf and let it airdry. I usually do this in the morning before I make my deliveries.

I think cowashing really helped with retaining moisture because my hair was always dry and moisturizers didn't seem to help.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 1, 2009)

Just started and will be doing throughout the summer only.


----------



## jaszymeen (Jun 1, 2009)

i do. i noticed that with my hair cowashing is the only way i can really keep my hair soft and moist. the only cheapie (even though its $6 for the large pump) conditioner i can used is aussie moist. i throw on some cfcg for my ends and mini-bun away. when i take my hair down at night my ends are still moist and my hair still soft and moisturized.


----------



## Tylers-mom (Jun 1, 2009)

I do...and I use Vo5 moisture milks...afterwards I let my hair air dry about 90% and then moisturize and do a braid out...works wonders for me. I don't detangle much with a comb.


----------



## brucebettye (Jun 1, 2009)

I am texlaxed and my hair hated being cowashed everyday.  My hair had so many knots I had to do a trim.  Give it a try it may work for your hair.


----------



## butterfly_wings (Jun 1, 2009)

Whatever you decide use a denman brush to detangle when wet


----------



## gissellr78 (Jun 1, 2009)

I wash and Deep contion my hair along with a protein treatment every week...ONCE a week is enough...I definately dont want to deal with my hair more than that.


----------



## Luscious Locks (Jun 1, 2009)

gissell, you sure do have a lot of hair to deal with. I'm full CBL so I wash whenever I feel like it. Sometimes it's everyday or sometimes it's every other day. I just got my hair relaxed, and this whole wait 72 hours rule is cramping my style, and my hair a so dry. I'm afraid to use a water based product too because I don't want to revert the perm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2009)

Luscious Locks said:


> gissell, you sure do have a lot of hair to deal with. I'm full CBL so I wash whenever I feel like it. Sometimes it's everyday or sometimes it's every other day. I just got my hair relaxed, and this whole wait 72 hours rule is cramping my style, and my hair a so dry. I'm afraid to use a water based product too because I don't want to revert the perm.


 
LL-- Since this is going to be your first co/wash after Relaxing, what are you going to do/use?


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have been cowashing almost everyday. But I will only be doing this for the summer


----------



## Luscious Locks (Jun 2, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> LL-- Since this is going to be your first co/wash after Relaxing, what are you going to do/use?


 
I decided that I shouldn't cowash just yet. I want to use a chelating poo to make sure all the relaxer is out of my hair. But I've fallen in love with VO5 Moisture Milks in PassionFruit smoothie. It's the only conditioner that feels right on my hair. My hair doesn't feel dirty with it. I treid White Rain and it made my hair feel stripped!!! Like a cheapie shampoo, yuck.

After tonight's shampoo wash I will begin cowashing daily again. I love it and my hair loves it, especially my ends. I'm retaining soooo much more length it's extroadinary. Breakage almost isn't even a word in my vocabulary anymore.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 2, 2009)

Luscious Locks said:


> I decided that I shouldn't cowash just yet. I want to use a chelating poo to make sure all the relaxer is out of my hair. But I've fallen in love with VO5 Moisture Milks in PassionFruit smoothie. It's the only conditioner that feels right on my hair. My hair doesn't feel dirty with it. I treid White Rain and it made my hair feel stripped!!! Like a cheapie shampoo, yuck.
> 
> After tonight's shampoo wash I will begin cowashing daily again. I love it and my hair loves it, especially my ends. I'm retaining soooo much more length it's extroadinary. Breakage almost isn't even a word in my vocabulary anymore.


 


i love VO5 PASSION FRUIT SMOOTHIE


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 2, 2009)

Kerryann said:


> i love VO5 PASSION FRUIT SMOOTHIE


 
I've got two bottles of this stuff in my desk at work and another in my gym bag. The stuff is delish!


----------



## Live4Me (Jun 2, 2009)

I am 16 weeks post. I have been cowashing for about the last 6 weeks. I have never stretched past 8 weeks until now. During the week, I cowash maybe twice. On the weekends its every day. During the week I pull in a bun or french braids. On the weekend I do a wash and go style. Hence, why I wash it everyday on weekends. Wash and gos only last me a day before the poof sets in. 

BTW, in my 6 week experience with cowashing I found that I can deep condition less because I am constantly conditioning. I also found that I alternating between a moisturizing and protein conditioner helps. I don't use products with cones in it. And heavy conditioners like ORS leave a waxy buildup feeling. That's way too heavy for daily use.

Also, on wash days (once every 7-10 days), I use a sulfate-free shampoo/conditioner in one. I found using plain old shampoos are too harsh. I still use a conditioner afterwards.

HTH!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 2, 2009)

I will experience my 1st cowash since a while tomorrow night....I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## bludawnn28 (Jun 2, 2009)

Live4Me said:


> BTW, in my 6 week experience with cowashing I found that I can deep condition less because I am constantly conditioning. I also found that I alternating between a moisturizing and protein conditioner helps. I don't use products with cones in it. And heavy conditioners like ORS leave a waxy buildup feeling. That's way too heavy for daily use.
> 
> Also, on wash days (once every 7-10 days), I use a sulfate-free shampoo/conditioner in one. I found using plain old shampoos are too harsh. I still use a conditioner afterwards.
> 
> HTH!



what are your cowash conditioners?


----------



## Lovie (Jun 2, 2009)

First, I understand that your natural sebum oil is the best ingredient for your hair, and washing daily makes it nearly impossible for enough to build up on your hair to produce the best results. But there are alternatives to still allow for beautiful healthy hair. I have wondered if frequent washing actually makes your scalp OVER produce oil - which might work to the benefit of 4A/B hair such as mine that needs it? Hmm. Just a thought...

Anyway, with that said, I am relaxed, and I wash pretty much every day.  Everyone's jaw drops when I tell them that, but I love to do it and love my hair. I either wash w/ CON shampoo, co-wash, or rinse with plain water.  Love the feel of the water on my scalp, love the smell and feel of soft, smooth,fresh clean hair.  

I just make sure that I am using very moisturizing products for the most part, and when I air-dry use plenty of moisturizing agents, and seal. I have never had a negative experience with this process. Over time, I have learned to know exactly what my hair needs by touching it when wet or dry. Also, this helps a bit sometimes when I haven't had time to DC properly. And I can do any style afterwards with no problems, either I air dry in a bun, or wet set under the Pibbs, or blow dry with my T3. 

Alter Ego targets a few of their shampoos/conditioners as "Frequent Use" or "Daily" shampoo/con products. I have always been curious about trying, but have yet to do so. I typically wash in the AM or evening w/ a VERY moisturizing shampoo that gives great slip, then condition, then bun w/ a moisturizing agent, and tie down w/ scarf. My hair is well trained now, and it works great for work. I feel like my hair is very healthy with this process. I keep saying I'm going to do a braid out or twist out or something besides a bun, but I am always too tired to try something different.


----------



## aquajoyice (Jun 2, 2009)

A few years ago I washed everyday just to prove that old wives tale wrong. I think it's most important to find a shampoo that works for your hair and moisturizes. I was able to wash everyday using CON the green label. Now I wash every 3 days and if my hair feels a little on the dry side i'll co-wash for moisture. But when co-washing I usually rinse my hair really well before putting in the conditioner to rid it of product and any dirt. I think it's about finding the right products.... I recommend giving it a try. You'll find a system that works for you.


----------



## EricaKane (Jun 3, 2009)

I co-washed for the first time last night (i'm a newbie to the site) and I must say I'm not loving it. My hair feels a little rougher than it did. Before I co-washed it felt soft because I had washed it on Saturday but now it's just kinda BLAH. I think I will just stick to washing and deep conditioning weekly.


----------



## Lovie (Jun 3, 2009)

EricaKane said:


> I co-washed for the first time last night (i'm a newbie to the site) and I must say I'm not loving it. My hair feels a little rougher than it did. Before I co-washed it felt soft because I had washed it on Saturday but now it's just kinda BLAH. I think I will just stick to washing and deep conditioning weekly.



Welcome EricaKane!!!!:bouncegre



I'm sorry you didn't have a positive experience from co-washing. Just curious, what products were on your hair when you co-washed and what conditioner did you use to do your co-wash? Also, when is the last time that you clarified?


----------



## Luscious Locks (Jun 3, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I've got two bottles of this stuff in my desk at work and another in my gym bag. *The stuff is delish!*


 
In the words of my neighbor, "child, you ain't never lied!"


----------



## Luscious Locks (Jun 3, 2009)

Lovie said:


> First, I understand that your natural sebum oil is the best ingredient for your hair, and washing daily makes it nearly impossible for enough to build up on your hair to produce the best results. But there are alternatives to still allow for beautiful healthy hair. *I have wondered if frequent washing actually makes your scalp OVER produce oil - which might work to the benefit of 4A/B hair such as mine that needs it? Hmm. Just a thought...*
> 
> Anyway, with that said, I am relaxed, and I wash pretty much every day.  Everyone's jaw drops when I tell them that, but I love to do it and love my hair. I either wash w/ CON shampoo, co-wash, or rinse with plain water. *Love the feel of the water on my scalp, love the smell and feel of soft, smooth,fresh clean hair.*
> 
> ...


 

Lovie, you are my girl! I wash my hair everyday tooo! My family looks at me crazy. And I haven't had enough guts to tell my friends because they would tell me I'm nuts too. I only told my boyfriend because he supports all of my efforts to look beautiful. Anyway, I wanted to let you know that my scalp over produces oil. I used to have a dry and flaky scalp and now it's not even a problem. It's been a month or more that I've been washing everyday. I still have CON green label 2 32 ounce bottles and 1 18 once bottle totally full, and about 4 ounces of CON red. My roots never have to be moisturized. Even when i stretch. I just ended a 12 week stretch as you know from the Phyto thread and I beleive that I was able to retain length from root to tip from the oil on my scalp and the conditioner on my ends. I would wash my hair and only about 2-5 shed hairs would come out. Breakage is barely a word in my vocab. Especially after my relaxer.

Washing feels sooo good. I almost broke down in the 72 hours post relaxer that I couldn't wash my hair. It's such a habit now. I'm essentially on the same regi as you right now with the exception of products I'm sure.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jun 3, 2009)

My hair is too thick to co/wash everyday and takes a while to dry. I don't wear fake hair and I can't walk around with a wet/moist head. So this is the only reason why I couldn't do it _everyday_.

I did do it last night right after work @ 6pm, added my leave-ins.. let my hair air dry, by 11pm it was still damp in the middle but I had to go to bed so I braided it up (for a braidout) and it was dry by morning.  So occasionally works for me.


----------



## Lovie (Jun 3, 2009)

Luscious Locks said:


> *I still have CON green label 2 32 ounce bottles and 1 18 once bottle totally full, and about 4 ounces of CON red. My roots never have to be moisturized.
> * I am laughing that we both have stockpiled CON in our closets.  I think I have 3 32 oz bottles of green, and 1 32 oz of red, and 1 shampoo bottle that I keep refilling. And I am slapping my hand from buying any I may see online, because there has to be a better way to life.   I am always in search of the CON replacement poo for frequent washing. Quick off topic comment, yesterday, I bought & tried Keracare Hydrating Detangling when I washed. Had to do a double check on the bottle. It feels VERY MUCH like CON. Something to keep in mind down the road. The ingredients list is not attractive to me, however, so I am still searching for when CON is gone. But I did like the finish, seemed..silkier? Anyway.
> _*
> I just ended a 12 week stretch as you know from the Phyto thread and I beleive that **I was able to retain length from root to tip from the oil on my scalp and the conditioner on my ends.*_
> ...


----------



## Lovie (Jun 3, 2009)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> My hair is too thick to co/wash everyday and takes a while to dry. I don't wear fake hair and I can't walk around with a wet/moist head. So this is the only reason why I couldn't do it _everyday_.
> 
> I did do it last night right after work @ 6pm, added my leave-ins.. let my hair air dry, by 11pm it was still damp in the middle but I had to go to bed so I braided it up (for a braidout) and it was dry by morning.  So occasionally works for me.



Mrs. Johnson - 
I love your avatar picture. LOVE LOVE LOVE the curls and length!! 

I understand about the no moist/wet head rule - I don't wear peices either (but I used to and this was convenient in college as a protective style). 

Now when I airdry, it is usually draped with a towel to help soak moisture, then smoothed into some version of a bun w/ mango butter or a Phyto leave in. The edges and top part of my head dry fairly quickly, but sometimes when I get home and take it out, it is still damp near the scalp or middle of the bun. If I let it air dry without a bun it would be....HAKUNA MATATA... ..and the flat iron would come OUT with a quickness.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm finding I need to do something, I'm not sure if its co-washing or rinsing almost every day or every other day because I'm running every morning and I sweat like a race horse. 

Before I was wearing my natural hair in braids and was rinsing in the shower, sometimes co-washing and then slapping on my wig for work.

I didn't realize how often I had to wash it until I got my BKT. Now that I'm not hiding my hair any more I have to think about washing my hair every day before I go to work.  I have a styling solution (thank you SelfStyled).  But I'm not sure my hair will like being co-washed every day or washed for that  matter. I know it needs to be rinsed at least.  :scratchch

The good news is that it is not reverting.  I just have to figure out my new reggie....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 3, 2009)

Lovie said:


> Mrs. Johnson -
> I love your avatar picture. LOVE LOVE LOVE the curls and length!!
> 
> I understand about the no moist/wet head rule - I don't wear peices either (but I used to and this was convenient in college as a protective style).
> ...


 I need someone to come and hide mine! LOL


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 3, 2009)

Lovie said:


> First, I understand that your natural sebum oil is the best ingredient for your hair, and washing daily makes it nearly impossible for enough to build up on your hair to produce the best results. But there are alternatives to still allow for beautiful healthy hair. I have wondered if frequent washing actually makes your scalp OVER produce oil - which might work to the benefit of 4A/B hair such as mine that needs it? Hmm. Just a thought...
> 
> Anyway, with that said, I am relaxed, and I wash pretty much every day.  Everyone's jaw drops when I tell them that, but I love to do it and love my hair. I either wash w/ CON shampoo, co-wash, or rinse with plain water.  Love the feel of the water on my scalp, love the smell and feel of soft, smooth,fresh clean hair.
> 
> ...



I need to read your threads because I'm finding a need to something very similar to what you are doing with the nearly daily washing / rinsing.... I love working out, I don't want to sacrifice it or my hair so I have to figure this out.  I don't think I have the right blend of products just yet.


----------



## Truth (Jun 3, 2009)

Back in the Relaxed days.. I co-washed every other day.. My hair got to a few inches above my bra strap..My hair was actually at a stand still until I started CO washing..HTH


----------



## Lovie (Jun 3, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I need to read your threads because I'm finding a need to something very similar to what you are doing with the nearly daily washing / rinsing.... I love working out, I don't want to sacrifice it or my hair so I have to figure this out.  I don't think I have the right blend of products just yet.



Hey there ATL  - 
Understand the challenges there, that actually may have been why I began getting my hair wet daily - I hated having sweaty scalp dry, and even when I tied it up to hold it down, it still felt ...not fresh. 

What products are you using? Now that you are not hiding your hair, how do you style? BTW, the new siggy pic is GREAT!


----------



## hurricane (Jun 3, 2009)

*I co-wash every night or every other day the longest stretch 3 days.*


----------



## Dogmd (Jun 3, 2009)

i do during the summer, but u gotta be careful which condish u use, otherwise u may get tangles.  make sure you detangle your hair daily and seal with oil. 

We use costco brand moisturizing condish  for our CW's.    my hubby has CW everyday for 4 years and grew his hair from bald to past bra-strap ( he wears no bra ).  He relaxes  his head 4x a year with bantu lye.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 4, 2009)

Lovie said:


> Hey there ATL  -
> Understand the challenges there, that actually may have been why I began getting my hair wet daily - I hated having sweaty scalp dry, and even when I tied it up to hold it down, it still felt ...not fresh.
> 
> What products are you using? Now that you are not hiding your hair, how do you style? BTW, the new siggy pic is GREAT!


This is a new style for me so at first I was wearing it out after hiding for a year.. Then I figured that was not good so I am going to start bunning basically to keep my manipulation down to a minimum. 

I plan to tie down and air dry in a bun and wear a cute phony pony.

Now I just have to figure out what products to use on which days, and when to DC.  I can't use products with Sodium Chloride (salt) in them because of my BKT.   I  need moisture and occasional keratin protein / moisture DCs.
ETA: I'm a fine 4 a/b with a textlax and a BKT. So I'm getting used to being straight vs. natural.  ITA with the fresh feeling scalp. I feel icky all day if I workout and don't rinse or something. I am worried about making my hair weak though.  I seemed to have shed more than usual with my last wash. I used a new shampoo conditioner combo. Organix Shea Butter Smoothing shampoo & condish.


----------



## Lovie (Jun 4, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This is a new style for me so at first I was wearing it out after hiding for a year.. Then I figured that was not good so I am going to start bunning basically to keep my manipulation down to a minimum.
> 
> I plan to tie down and air dry in a bun and wear a cute phony pony.
> 
> ...




If you like, I can check some of my favorite conditioners to see if there is Sodium Chloride in the ingredients list and share what I find. I dont think I will ahve time to write all the ingredients, but I can at least share product names for your google purposes.  I have been trying HARD to simplify (at one piont I had about 15 full bottles of co-wash conditioners ) but I still have a few left. I understand that you have to be careful with the BKT. 

Off the top of my head, I do really like Aubrey Organic GPB and Honeysuckle Rose for overnight poo then rinsing in the AM, I doubt that has SC in it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 4, 2009)

Lovie said:


> If you like, I can check some of my favorite conditioners to see if there is Sodium Chloride in the ingredients list and share what I find. I dont think I will ahve time to write all the ingredients, but I can at least share product names for your google purposes.  I have been trying HARD to simplify (at one piont I had about 15 full bottles of co-wash conditioners ) but I still have a few left. I understand that you have to be careful with the BKT.
> 
> Off the top of my head, I do really like Aubrey Organic GPB and Honeysuckle Rose for overnight poo then rinsing in the AM, I doubt that has SC in it.


Thank you!....I am a recovered PJ, I have lots of products on hand... I am going to move my AO HSR, WC and GPB to the front of my rotation.  You are right, they do not have SC in the ingredients.  I also have two huge bottles of Giovanni Smooth as Silk, the poo has SC in it but the condish does not.

I need to have a Joico Kpak sale!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cowashed and it was nice.....will continue to do.


----------



## Luscious Locks (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, sodium chloride is a killer. If it's in my ingredients at all it's got to be in the lowest part of the ingredients. Sometimes manufacturers put them in conditioners!!! Can you believe that?


----------



## taz007 (Jun 5, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thank you!....I am a recovered PJ, I have lots of products on hand... I am going to move my AO HSR, WC and GPB to the front of my rotation.  You are right, they do not have SC in the ingredients.  I also have two huge bottles of Giovanni Smooth as Silk, the poo has SC in it but the condish does not.
> 
> I need to have a Joico Kpak sale!!



Uh, Atlanta...  I will take some of 'dat Joico off your hands.  I just hate to see you suffering so!


----------



## cherepikr (Jun 5, 2009)

I have been co-washing daily for the past three weeks.  I never would have imagined doing this without you ladies on LHCF.

After exercising daily, I found that shampooing everyday was too much trouble.  But co-washing worked out perfectly.  I alternate between Shescentit Avocado, Banana Brulee, and Olive and Orange conditioners.  Once a week I shampoo with a sulfate-free poo, and deep condition with Alter Ego garlic and follow with porosity control.

My hair has never been so happy.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 5, 2009)

How many shed hairs do you all generally get per co-wash?

I seem to shed about 10-15 hairs when I comb after a wash. That's not a lot but its more than when I comb while dry. (which I guess I don't normally comb while dry) :scratchch  Perhaps that's the only time my shed hairs come out?  

I'm getting used to my new hair. I used to only get my shed hairs once per week with my weekly wash...


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 5, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> How many shed hairs do you all generally get per co-wash?
> 
> I seem to shed about 10-15 hairs when I comb after a wash. That's not a lot but its more than when I comb while dry. (which I guess I don't normally comb while dry) :scratchch Perhaps that's the only time my shed hairs come out?
> 
> I'm getting used to my new hair. I used to only get my shed hairs once per week with my weekly wash...


 

from since i started to cowash i havent been shedding at all. i didnt cowash for 1 day and my head felt so dirty last night i hurried up and go my head under some water and i was all good but i shed a lot yesterday since i didnt cowashed or combed hair


----------



## cherepikr (Jun 5, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> How many shed hairs do you all generally get per co-wash?
> 
> I seem to shed about 10-15 hairs when I comb after a wash. That's not a lot but its more than when I comb while dry. (which I guess I don't normally comb while dry) :scratchch  Perhaps that's the only time my shed hairs come out?
> 
> I'm getting used to my new hair. I used to only get my shed hairs once per week with my weekly wash...



I get 5-10 during my co-washes, but I'd rather get those than have sweaty hair after my workouts.  I never worried about it before, but maybe I should.erplexed


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 5, 2009)

Kerryann said:


> from since i started to cowash i havent been shedding at all. i didnt cowash for 1 day and my head felt so dirty last night i hurried up and go my head under some water and i was all good but i shed a lot yesterday since i didnt cowashed or combed hair



I think I need to just watch and see. This is a new routine for me so my hair may need to get used to it. I will do a protein treatment and the a DC to make sure my strands are strong.  

I'm just curious about what others see.  I'm going to check out the ingredients in the Alter Ego garlic condish.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 5, 2009)

cherepikr said:


> I get 5-10 during my co-washes, but I'd rather get those than have sweaty hair after my workouts.  I never worried about it before, but maybe I should.erplexed


That may be a perfectly normal amount.  I used to get a hair ball when I washed at the end of the week before when I wasn't combing at during the week, so that was a week worth of shed hair.  

I think you are fine with the 5 - 10 hairs per day.  Let's see what the other ladies say.


----------



## Lovie (Jun 5, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> That may be a perfectly normal amount.  I used to get a hair ball when I washed at the end of the week before when I wasn't combing at during the week, so that was a week worth of shed hair.
> 
> I think you are fine with the 5 - 10 hairs per day.  Let's see what the other ladies say.



Agreed - no worries there love!


----------



## january noir (Jun 5, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> How many shed hairs do you all generally get per co-wash?
> 
> I seem to shed about 10-15 hairs when I comb after a wash. That's not a lot but its more than when I comb while dry. (which I guess I don't normally comb while dry) :scratchch  Perhaps that's the only time my shed hairs come out?
> 
> I'm getting used to my new hair. I used to only get my shed hairs once per week with my weekly wash...





cherepikr said:


> I get 5-10 during my co-washes, but I'd rather get those than have sweaty hair after my workouts.  I never worried about it before, but maybe I should.erplexed





AtlantaJJ said:


> That may be a perfectly normal amount.  I used to get a hair ball when I washed at the end of the week before when I wasn't combing at during the week, so that was a week worth of shed hair.
> 
> I think you are fine with the 5 - 10 hairs per day.  Let's see what the other ladies say.





Lovie said:


> Agreed - no worries there love!



If you wash/wet your hair in the shower remember most of the shed hair goes right down the drain so you really don't see it.

Are you ladies using a hair catcher?  If so, you will really see how much hair you shed when washing and even a good catcher won't catch all.

Remember the normal shed rate for any human is anywhere from 100 - 200 hairs a day.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 8, 2009)

Cowashed this morning using Salon Care Almond and Honey Con. from Sallys and my hair was very soft afterwards.......


----------



## Lovie (Jun 8, 2009)

january noir said:


> If you wash/wet your hair in the shower remember most of the shed hair goes right down the drain so you really don't see it.
> 
> *Are you ladies using a hair catcher*?  If so, you will really see how much hair you shed when washing and even a good catcher won't catch all.
> 
> Remember* the normal shed rate for any human is anywhere from 100 - 200 hairs a day*.



I have a hair catcher in my sink and my shower. For my wedding ring, but it catches hairs too. )

I have never shed the "normal" rate of 100-200 hairs. Never. EVER.
I would say the most is probably 25 or 30, MAYBE 50, but never what people say is the norm. The most come out with a really good detangler. Still havent figured out why that is. Maybe I am not human??!!!!  Hee hee.    Also, I take phytophanere and do lots of scalp treatments, believe that can help prevent shedding.

Another thing - often times when I need to trim - clean up my "swing lines" a bit, I tend  to SHED.  Anyone else experienced that with fine 4A hair?

You should have seen my husband...staring at me like I was crazy when the shower water was running 10 minutes too long...I was pulling individual strands and laying it on the shower tile..side by side...counting them all... in the shower rain...

I think it depends on what phase different parts of your hair is in during the growing process.


----------



## Luscious Locks (Jun 8, 2009)

Yup. I think 5-10 a day is fine. I shampoo and condition daily or every other day and that is what I get too. Keep in mind that when I first started out on this journey if I had done that I would have had 50 or more in the drain. Now, I have between 2-10.

Lovie, dear. Please school me to these scalp treatments. The most I do is apply Doo Grow hair oil 20 minutes before a shampoo once a week. I don't even know if that oil is doing anything. Sometimes my hair comes out softer, sometimes not.


----------



## Lovie (Jun 8, 2009)

Luscious Locks said:


> Yup. I think 5-10 a day is fine. I shampoo and condition daily or every other day and that is what I get too. Keep in mind that when I first started out on this journey if I had done that I would have had 50 or more in the drain. Now, I have between 2-10.
> 
> Lovie, dear. Please school me to these scalp treatments. The most I do is apply Doo Grow hair oil 20 minutes before a shampoo once a week. I don't even know if that oil is doing anything. Sometimes my hair comes out softer, sometimes not.



Never used Doo Grow, so I can't speak to it...but if I remember the package correctly I think it had sulfur as an active ingredient - which is supposed to help w/ growth (Thats the active ingredient in Boundless Tresses too, which also works) and menthol for scalp circulation. 

Scalp treatments are just whatever I think my scalp needs to stay healthy.... I like to try to focus on prepping my scalp as I much as I do protecting and preserving my hair. I mix it up as required but I like to do the following:

- Oil Treatments (Olive Oil only). - warm or room temperature, in a "applicator bottle", apply to scalp whenever I want really - sometimes when I air dry sometimes before wash, sometimes before dc..

- Exfoliate (Bain de Terre Sugar & Fig Scrub) - sloughs off dead skin cells on scalp, sugar melts and dissolves in water so not abrasive to hair cuticle

- I try to make sure all deep conditioners w/ yummy ingredients get applied to scalp too (e.g, Alter Ego Garlic, Phyto Conditioners, Aubrey Organics)

- Alter Ego Garlic Treatment REALLy controls shedding. Great for hair, but I think its a good scalp and hair treatment overall. 

- I just purchased a 2nd bottle of Jonathan's IB Revitalizing Oil treatment, which id 100% vegan is prayed on scalp and hair section by section, then you can sleep and wash in AM. Mostly Macademia Oil.

- Water based scalp treatments - I like Phytocyane alot. Its targeted for thinning hair, but I think that if thinning hair can take it, healthy hair will like it too!!  Phytocyane reads:

"a complex of sulphured amino acids, a sulphured marine polyoside and Tea extract, which work on the scalp to provide it with the essential elements needed. Viburnum and Ginkgo Biloba have toning effects that improve thickness and tone the hair fiber. Group B Vitamins strengthen hair to give more volume."

I have tried the Phytospecific Revitalizing Oil, but I think I didn't really appreciate it enough to repurchase...who knows maybe I will visit again one day..


----------



## taz007 (Jun 8, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thank you!....I am a recovered PJ, I have lots of products on hand... I am going to move my AO HSR, WC and GPB to the front of my rotation.  You are right, they do not have SC in the ingredients.  I also have two huge bottles of Giovanni Smooth as Silk, the poo has SC in it but the condish does not.
> 
> I need to have a* Joico Kpak* sale!!


Atlanta,

I can take that off of your hands.  I just hate to see you suffer so!


----------



## Lovie (Jun 8, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Atlanta,
> 
> I can take that off of your hands.  I just hate to see you suffer so!



LOL! You are always ready to "relieve" a PJ of their overstock....
BTW, really cute braidout pic!


----------



## taz007 (Jun 8, 2009)

Lovie said:


> LOL! You are always ready to "relieve" a PJ of their overstock....
> BTW, really cute braidout pic!


Anything Joico or Phyto.... I am on it!!!! 

Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Luscious Locks (Jun 8, 2009)

Lovie said:


> LOL! You are always ready to "relieve" a PJ of their overstock....
> *BTW, really cute braidout pic*!


 
I second that! good job Taz



taz007 said:


> Anything Joico or Phyto.... I am on it!!!!
> 
> Thank you for the compliment!


 
Amen to that! Those brands are my life line.


----------



## Luscious Locks (Jun 8, 2009)

Lovie said:


> Never used Doo Grow, so I can't speak to it...but if I remember the package correctly *I think it had sulfur as an active ingredient - which is supposed to help w/ growth (Thats the active ingredient in Boundless Tresses too, which also works) and menthol for scalp circulation. *
> 
> Scalp treatments are just whatever I think my scalp needs to stay healthy.... I like to try to focus on prepping my scalp as I much as I do protecting and preserving my hair. I mix it up as required but I like to do the following:
> 
> ...


 

Good to know. I'll check the ingredients. Honestly I'm not up on my Boundless Tresses knowledge. I'm having trouble keeping up with all of these products. While I want to nourish my hair with the best of ingredients, I also try to keep things simple. Phyto has helped me do that. Like, atleast when I focus on that one brand I know I'm kind of covered. Same with Joico too-- my protein heaven.

Wow, sugar scrub for scalp. I sooo could have used this when I was not washing my hair daily. Sounds so invigorating and luxurious. I'm all excited and hot and bothered. Hahahaha!

Now the PJ in me is awakening. LoL.


----------



## january noir (Jun 8, 2009)

Lovie said:


> I have a hair catcher in my sink and my shower. For my wedding ring, but it catches hairs too. )
> 
> *I have never shed the "normal" rate of 100-200 hairs. Never. EVER.*
> I would say the most is probably 25 or 30, MAYBE 50, but never what people say is the norm. The most come out with a really good detangler. Still havent figured out why that is. Maybe I am not human??!!!!  Hee hee.    Also, I take phytophanere and do lots of scalp treatments, believe that can help prevent shedding.
> ...



Lucky you.  I shed lots.


----------



## Lovie (Jun 9, 2009)

january noir said:


> Lucky you.  I shed lots.



I'm sorry.  So does my best friend. erplexed  She once told me that when she is shedding at a frigtening rate, that she trims. She also takes the Phytophanere Vits, and I think that has helped some too, but I haven't asked in awhile...


----------



## Luscious Locks (Jun 9, 2009)

Lovie said:


> I'm sorry.  So does my best friend. erplexed She once told me that when she is shedding at a frigtening rate, that she trims. She also takes the *Phytophanere* Vits, and I think that has helped some too, but I haven't asked in awhile...


 
TOTAL PUSHER! LoL. Phyto needs to put you on payroll for repping those vitamins. I really want to get them, but they're so expensive.


----------



## Lovie (Jun 9, 2009)

Luscious Locks said:


> TOTAL PUSHER! LoL. Phyto needs to put you on payroll for repping those vitamins. I really want to get them, but they're so expensive.



.............


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 14, 2009)

After a relaxer how long do you ladies wait to start cowashing again?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 16, 2009)

BUMP.........


----------



## Lovie (Jun 17, 2009)

Honestly? 
Usually a day or two. Many don't advise it, but I've never had any problems with this.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jun 17, 2009)

I wait a week.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 17, 2009)

co-washing makes my hair feel nasty.  I try to wash once a week and I do notice that once it is washed, my hair behaves much better, so who knows, maybe more frequent washes could be key in retention and growth for relaxed heads.  I went to college with a girl who was relaxed, and had a short doo, she washed her hair everyday if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lovie (Jun 17, 2009)

SuperNova - beautiful hair color and shine. Very nice!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 18, 2009)

I ended up waiting a week to wash because I was busy with school. Imma try to co wash atleast 2x a week now.


----------



## keysha1983 (Jun 18, 2009)

I co-washed most of this week and I noticed that my hair appeared healthier. I also noticed less breakage too.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 19, 2009)

I usually wear my hair straight for about a week after washing, then resume cowashing.^^^


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jun 19, 2009)

I co-wash about every other day. My hair loves the moisture  Afterwards, I put a bun. Moist ends


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 22, 2009)

IDK if I wanna cowash once or 2x a week. Hell it hot here in Houston but then I dont wanna have mushy hair. Geesh what is a girl suppose to do?

ETA: I also just cowashed with Honey and Almond Salon Care Conditioner from Sallys and Im loving it....


----------



## Filmatic (Jun 22, 2009)

When I was relaxed I co washed everyday. I credit that and KISS in helping me get from SL to BSL in under a year.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 22, 2009)

Filmatic said:


> When I was relaxed I co washed everyday. I credit that and KISS in helping me get from SL to BSL in under a year.


 
WOW! BSL in one year from SL! That's fantastic! BTW, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your siggy!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 27, 2009)

I decided it will be once during a wash week. So like poo then 3 days later its cowashing then 3 days poo again.


----------



## Holly007 (Oct 31, 2019)

Luscious Locks said:


> I _wash_ and condition about 3-5 times a week and I'm relaxed with hair passed my shoulders. My hair is so much more moisturized, and my breakage has significantly reduced. I don't like cowashing. I've tried it a total of four times and have been disgusted every time. I makes my hair feel waxy, not clean _or_ moisturized.
> 
> When I detangly my hair I use my finger and comb only a little bit when I'm out of the show. I'm 10 weeks post and my new growth is strong. I also don't comb my new growth with a comb at all. I just finger comb it and it's happy, not nappy, not dry.
> 
> ...



I am so late to this conversation lol but which Bumble & Bumble to you recommend? I tried the Mend line and it was an epic fail. I wash/condition every other day. I was stunned to see others do it as well. I am always being told that it is bad for your hair. But it helped my relaxed hair especially with shedding. I use Phyto and Joico too. I rotate my products. Have you tried Phyto co wash? It worked good for my hair. I am going to order the Joico co wash. I use the co wash in between regular wash/condition


----------



## Holly007 (Oct 31, 2019)

sharifeh said:


> i think ill try too!



I am going to try that myself starting tomorrow. Currently, I wash/condition, skip a day, then co wash, skip a day etc. So on. People looked at me crazy because I guess the unspoken rule is once a week. It does not work for me because I sweat my hair out everyday. I also notice that I only have to wash once instead of twice. I do not have much build up at all because I cleanse my hair so often. The next co wash up is Wella-which I was supposed to use last night lol. My next shampoo will be with Mane Choice Peach Tea black tea set.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 3, 2019)

Oh wow!  This thread is a blast from the past! 

The answer is yes we can!

Since I bun daily, it's easy for me to cowash almost everyday.  If you're trying to hold on to a certain style, it'd be way more difficult.


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 3, 2019)

sunnieb said:


> Oh wow!  This thread is a blast from the past!
> 
> The answer is yes we can!
> 
> Since I bun daily, it's easy for me to cowash almost everyday.  If you're trying to hold on to a certain style, it'd be way more difficult.


I bet. I know I am late to this co wash convo lol!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 4, 2019)

Holly007 said:


> I bet. I know I am late to this co wash convo lol!



How often do you cowash now?


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 4, 2019)

sunnieb said:


> How often do you cowash now?


3 times a week currently. Im about to try Nexxus co wash today actually.


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 6, 2019)

Nexxus co wash was alright. I do not have colored hair but it is processed so I figured why not. It was on sale and I wanted to use it along with their shampoo and conditioner. It is sort of runny but I still had to use quite a bit for my hair. Rinses clean and hair had a nice slip to it. It made my hair very shiny the next day though lol. I just did not have the volume. I caught it on sale.


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 6, 2019)

Lovie said:


> Never used Doo Grow, so I can't speak to it...but if I remember the package correctly I think it had sulfur as an active ingredient - which is supposed to help w/ growth (Thats the active ingredient in Boundless Tresses too, which also works) and menthol for scalp circulation.
> 
> Scalp treatments are just whatever I think my scalp needs to stay healthy.... I like to try to focus on prepping my scalp as I much as I do protecting and preserving my hair. I mix it up as required but I like to do the following:
> 
> ...




That was the reason I started to use Phyto lol. I felt it would assist in healthy hair overall. I use their co wash, shampoo, and conditioner. I have never heard of Alter Ego garlic but best believe I will look it up lol.


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 6, 2019)

Red Pepper Treatment-has anyone ever tried this method before? If so, how were your results? I am considering it.


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 6, 2019)

Holly007 said:


> Red Pepper Treatment-has anyone ever tried this method before? If so, how were your results? I am considering it.



I used cayenne pepper oil for a couple of month a long time ago but did not see an increase in growth.


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 6, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> I used cayenne pepper oil for a couple of month a long time ago but did not see an increase in growth.



Thank you so much for sharing. I wasnt sure because I was concerned with irritation to my scalp. Figured I would ask.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 12, 2019)

So I skipped cowashing for 2 nights. 

My hair knotted up at the roots. 

Dcing tonight and won't skip more than one night without cowashing.


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 12, 2019)

sunnieb said:


> So I skipped cowashing for 2 nights.
> 
> My hair knotted up at the roots.
> 
> Dcing tonight and won't skip more than one night without cowashing.



I skipped before and I paid for it. You are not alone there. Its just like your face, miss your normal regimen and it can be an issue lol. I just co washed tonight with Shea Moisture.


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 12, 2019)

Is better to roller set your hair wet or dry? Or which is faster? Im going to try it again and see how far I get lol. AND I just found out today that I can wear a braid out relaxed.  talk about somebody about to experiment this weekend LOL.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Nov 12, 2019)

Not only do i co-wash frequently or everyday, but I wash using shampoo either daily or every other day, followed by conditioner. I'll wash my hair the next day after a fresh relaxer, just to really get the mineral deposits out completely.


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 12, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Not only do i co-wash frequently or everyday, but I wash using shampoo either daily or every other day, followed by conditioner. I'll wash my hair the next day after a fresh relaxer, just to really get the mineral deposits out completely.



 Do you notice your hair is always soft? I just started washing and/or co washing daily this past week or so lol. I was only waahing every other day prior. I didn't know you could wash the very next day after a touch up. I usually skip a day after. Is there a difference in your hair?


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 12, 2019)

Holly007 said:


> Do you notice your hair is always soft? I just started washing and/or co washing daily this past week or so lol. I was only waahing every other day prior. I didn't know you could wash the very next day after a touch up. I usually skip a day after. Is there a difference in your hair?


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 12, 2019)

Sorry for repeat. Accident


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 12, 2019)

So I just started back using hot oil treatments 2 weeks ago. Shameful I know. Its been YEARS since Ive done that. I deep condition regularly. I used Righteous Roots and used a heat cap.


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 13, 2019)

Does anyone co wash with deep conditioner/mask?


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 13, 2019)

If so, do you still use a leave in afterwards?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Nov 14, 2019)

Holly007 said:


> Do you notice your hair is always soft? I just started washing and/or co washing daily this past week or so lol. I was only waahing every other day prior. I didn't know you could wash the very next day after a touch up. I usually skip a day after. Is there a difference in your hair?


For the most part yes, but I find that’s partly due to fine textured hair anyways. I focus the shampoo on my roots only though, since that’s where most of my issues occur. If I were to constantly shampoo the entirety of my hair, it would no doubt be a lot drier and more difficult for it to remain moisturized. So most times my longer lengths rarely get any shampoo cleansing, since they definitely don’t need it, and I usually coat them with either cones or whatever butter mix I have on hand. (Usually Shea or Cupuacu Butter). 

And I absolutely see a difference in washing freshly relaxed hair the next day. Rarely, do many people who relax get all of the deposits within the first rinse. Espeacially the areas where the relaxer was first applied, because that area has had the relaxer on it the longest. By washing the next day, I’m more or less continuing to remove the heavy metal-ionic deposits thag relaxers leave behind. If I still have remaining deposits on my hair is almost impossible for any of my products to do their job. Espeacially my protein products. The quicker I get the deposits off, the quicker my hair can be tended to and my products can do their job correctly.


----------



## Holly007 (Nov 14, 2019)

I appreciate your informative reply. It makes me take a closer look at my own routine just to see if I can make some helpful adjustments. Everyone has different hair types but maintaining healthy hair is pretty much universal lol. 

I always had long hair but I cut it and thick lol. But I didnt care for my hair like I have been this past year. My hair feels so good and looks healthier than it ever was prior. My hair growth has been consistent since I started showing some TLC to my tresses lol.


----------

